# Wood and lump charcoal?



## junoblow (Jun 16, 2007)

Good afternoon friends,

I have a smoke planned for Fatherâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Day (tomorrow) and typically I use lump charcoal piled in my firebox which has worked well. Of course Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve draped my soaked chips throughout the smoke, however I was wondering how to smoke by only using wood for the fire. At this time, all I have available is the Hickory wood chunks from the Home Depot which are a little larger than a fist. Are these ignitable in a charcoal chimney? They seem awkward to â€œpileâ€ and light because of their shape. Once lit and flaming, should the flames stay lit or would they die down? If wood chunks are used for the fire, I would assume smoke would follow so would using soaked chips be redundant? Lastly [whew] 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 â€“ can I combine wood and lump charcoal?

Thanks a lot for the insight!

Jeff


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 16, 2007)

i use kingsford charcoal, and wood splits. i do not soak my wood (splits or chunks, when i use them). i keep mine flaming. if the fire goes out, you can get creosote going. i have never thought of starting chunks in the chimney. hmmm, might have to get some and try it out. the only reason i use charcoal is to get my fire going, and after the meat has took all the smoke it will, to keep my heat up. if i could use chunks to get the fire going, and then add splits for the smoke, that would be great.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris -

You need one of those flame throwers like Bud and Theresa!


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 17, 2007)

debi, i am thinking of putting the burner assembly out of a lp grill in the firebox to catch the wood on fire. i am getting a char-broil lp grill from the guy that is getting my current smoker (when i finish the new one). it has a side burner that i thought of putting on it too. it is going to be gutted for parts. the wheels and handle will go on the new smoker. i will keep the racks out of it. the "cart" part i will keep, as i might need it one day. -you might have figured i am a pack rat. i keep anything i "might need one day"-


----------



## ghost308 (Jun 17, 2007)

Try starting the charcoal then putting the hickory chuncks on top , they will catch fire and burn down to coals just add more as needed, I don't even use charcoal in mine anymore just oak, maple, hickory and apple wood, I get a better and longer burn just useing wood and all my wood is pretty much free


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris -

That's my plan if I ever get to finish my smoker. Got the parts for a grill from Lowes.


----------

